# why is height such a big deal?



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Like why don't guys want to date a taller girl?
And why don't girls want to date a shorter guy?
or same height guy/girl?

I feel bad for straight females who are like 5'11 or 6 feet.
I'm 5'8 and am still taller or same height w/ a lot of guys


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't care how tall a girl is. If she's 5' or over 6' I don't care. I've never thought about how tall a girl is.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys can be very sensitive about their masculinity, and that plays into what height they date.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

It feels emasculating to most guys. Personally I prefer girls close to my height but not taller.

I was with a girl who was only an inch shorter than me, when she wore heels and we went out it did sort of get to me. I want to be the big spoon.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I see lots of men my height and even shorter pushing their baby strollers, so, I guess their women don't mind.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Height is associated with masculinity; a taller man is usually seen as more masculine than a shorter one, and the same goes for women. More often than not, men are going to want to date a shorter woman because it makes them feel more masculine, and women are going to want to date a taller man because it makes them feel more feminine. 

Taller men are also associated with more positive personality characteristics than shorter men (ex. strong, assertive, protective). I've noticed that shorter men are sometimes stereotyped as being jealous and/or having a Napoleon complex. Obviously, these assumptions aren't always accurate, nor are they fair, but they still stand for a lot of people.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^And taller women have a lot of stereotypes, too. I was reading about people's opinions on tall women online (I was bored), and a lot of people said they think tall women are insensitive and more likely to be a beyotch, and that we're more masculine and less nurturing and caring. Which is BS, but for some reason people put a lot of traits with certain heights.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think taller girls are okay. I am 6'3" so if she is 6', she can always go out with a 6'5" dude. No big deal.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> ^And taller women have a lot of stereotypes, too. I was reading about people's opinions on tall women online (I was bored), and a lot of people said they think tall women are insensitive and more likely to be a beyotch, and that we're more masculine and less nurturing and caring. Which is BS, but for some reason people put a lot of traits with certain heights.


It's obnoxious. I'm short and petite, and I notice that I and other petite women are seen as childish and are sometimes looked down upon. I feel inferior and juvenile around a lot of people because of my height and weight, even though i'm happy with my body.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Every guy I've dated has been around my height or shorter. 5'6

My sister is 6'0 and has no problem dating many heights. 

Height might matter to some, but less important than one would think.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

Tall woman are perfect because I hit trees to get wood.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

You should feel sorry for us. Lol.

Why do men want to date shorter women? It makes them feel like big, bad men.
Why do women want to date taller men? It makes them feel like pretty, little girls. 
People who don't care either way? They rule. That's all.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Shorter men have smaller dicks. That's my only concern really.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Men are programmed at a very basic level, to feel protective of females. That feeling does not come across to them when they have to look up to a girl.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

One thing I'm curious about, is a fair amount of guys usually have no qualms about saying they wouldn't be able to date a girl taller than them, but it's so shallow of a girl to say she couldn't date a guy shorter than her.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Barette said:


> One thing I'm curious about, is a fair amount of guys usually have no qualms about saying they wouldn't be able to date a girl taller than them, but it's so shallow of a girl to say she couldn't date a guy shorter than her.


What you have a problem with good old double standards ? :b


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

lyric said:


> Shorter men have smaller dicks. That's my only concern really.


There's only a weak correlation between height and dick size. Lots of shorter guys are actually larger than average.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> Men are programmed at a very basic level, to feel protective of females. That feeling does not come across to them when they have to look up to a girl.


It's not the height so much as the overall size. I'm 175 so if a girl is shorter than me but really built I would look for someone more petite.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't mind if he is shorter than me. Actually I like them more. Short south americans are yummy :teeth


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

lyric said:


> Shorter men have smaller dicks. That's my only concern really.


Not necessarily. There are a couple of short guys at my gym who have big weenies. But it seems a woman who would make a big deal out of penis size would probably also make a big deal about height, so she won't date a short guy, even if he were a porn star.


----------



## Ivan AG (Sep 29, 2010)

Amocholes said:


> Men are programmed at a very basic level, to feel protective of females. That feeling does not come across to them when they have to look up to a girl.


Programmed by who?

lol


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Like why don't guys want to date a taller girl?
> And why don't girls want to date a shorter guy?
> or same height guy/girl?
> 
> ...


I have a really soft spot for taller girls actually :mushy


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Ivan AG said:


> Programmed by who?
> 
> lol


Thousands of years of of genetics.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I used to be obsessed with height thinking that short girls would be incompatible because of the height difference making things awkward, but that doesn't seem to be an issue. :stu

So long as I get to be the the big spoon, then I'm okay with any height.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I don't know. I tend to be attracted to stocky guys who are a bit on the short side. Almost all of the guys I'm really attracted to are in the 5'3 - 5'7 range. If they're tall that's actually a turnoff, as I'm very small.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Like why don't guys want to date a taller girl?
> And why don't girls want to date a shorter guy?
> or same height guy/girl?
> 
> ...


This is a great thread, cuz this height thing bothers me every single day when I am out. I can't speak for other guys, but standing 5'3, I would date a tall girl if she is interested me. I have no problem, no embarrasments taking her out and holding hands in public, and even introducing her to my friends.

Now, can you answer why is that girls dont want to date shorter guys? I mean it wasn't in our hands when we were born, just like 6' tall girls, sometimes want to be shorter to look pettite, we want to walk 6' every day.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Barette said:


> Guys can be very sensitive about their masculinity, and that plays into what height they date.


True, it def. feels masculine standing tall and big.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> This is a great thread, cuz this height thing bothers me every single day when I am out. I can't speak for other guys, but standing 5'3, I would date a tall girl if she is interested me. I have no problem, no embarrasments taking her out and holding hands in public, and even introducing her to my friends.
> 
> Now, can you answer why is that girls dont want to date shorter guys? I mean it wasn't in our hands when we were born, just like 6' tall girls, sometimes want to be shorter to look pettite, we want to walk 6' every day.


BTW, this is a good site to check out... *http://tallgirlshortboy.tumblr.com/*


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Elad said:


> It feels emasculating to most guys. Personally I prefer girls close to my height but not taller.
> 
> I was with a girl who was only an inch shorter than me, when she wore heels and we went out it did sort of get to me. I want to be the big spoon.


Yah, I would be same too, like 5'3 to 5'6. Petitte women are so adorable. I just want to pet and cuddle with them all night.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I like taller girls, but I'm tall myself.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I see lots of men my height and even shorter pushing their baby strollers, so, I guess their women don't mind.


Whats embarrassing is, when the dude is taller than his gf, and makes his gf do the grocery shopping and drag the entire cart while he just stands next to her.


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't know, it really doesn't matter to me. I actually kind of like guys who are just a few inches taller than me (it's pretty rare for a guy to be the same height as me) because it makes me feel like more of an equal. but height would be the last thing I would think about in whether or not I like someone. I don't get people who think height is a deal-breaker, that's just silly.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> It's obnoxious. I'm short and petite, and I notice that I and other petite women are seen as childish and are sometimes looked down upon. I feel inferior and juvenile around a lot of people because of my height and weight, even though i'm happy with my body.


I don't think anyone looks down upon you, because of your height, they just look down cuz they are tall. I had dealt with this paranoia for almost 3 years. I know how it feels, but later I realized that its not true, when I started to make some tall friends, and most of my friends are 6' tall and they get along with me very well. So, I don't think they would look on you. But for a guy its differernt, trying to talk to a 5'10 girl in a club or bar its really hard, cuz its everything about looks there.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Shorter men have smaller dicks. That's my only concern really.


None of us have micropenises, and as far as I know, our tool would perfectly fit in your box.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I don't mind if he is shorter than me. Actually I like them more. Short south americans are yummy :teeth


So, if I happen to approach you during daytime, talk a little bit, and then ask you for an instant date, would that work for you?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

kj87 said:


> I have a really soft spot for taller girls actually :mushy


There is this kinkiness I find in tall women that I absolutely adore.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> I don't know. I tend to be attracted to stocky guys who are a bit on the short side. Almost all of the guys I'm really attracted to are in the 5'3 - 5'7 range. If they're tall that's actually a turnoff, as I'm very small.


I love it when petite women call themselves small.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

evgtrees said:


> I don't think anyone looks down upon you, because of your height, they just look down cuz they are tall. I had dealt with this paranoia for almost 3 years. I know how it feels, but later I realized that its not true, when I started to make some tall friends, and most of my friends are 6' tall and they get along with me very well. So, I don't think they would look on you. But for a guy its differernt, trying to talk to a 5'10 girl in a club or bar its really hard, cuz its everything about looks there.


I hope not. I also have a problem of being "too nice" and am a bit of a people-pleaser, so people feel the need to walk all over me sometimes. I feel like being small might exacerbate that a bit.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> I hope not. I also have a problem of being "too nice" and am a bit of a people-pleaser, so people feel the need to walk all over me sometimes. I feel like being small might exacerbate that a bit.


But then you don't want to be like Angela from The Office. She is pettitte but gets along with no one. IMO, every girl tall or short should have the softness quality you have in yourself. It makes girls just like flowers. Just remember to speak up for your rights, when you have to. You don't want to end up as a doormat in your life.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> Whats embarrassing is, when the dude is taller than his gf, and makes his gf do the grocery shopping and drag the entire cart while he just stands next to her.


I like pushing the cart. Pushing the cart is fun!:yes


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

hydinthebasmnt said:


> I like pushing the cart. Pushing the cart is fun!:yes


Well, I am not letting my girlfriend/wife to push the cart around and I just stand like a moron. Its a man's job to push the cart around and for her to put items in it. Its also a man's job to load and unload groceries in and out of the car. I don't get how can a grown up guy just stand there while his wife does all the physical work?


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Tall girls, or short girls, I like all height of girls


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> So, if I happen to approach you during daytime, talk a little bit, and then ask you for an instant date, would that work for you?


Going dates with total stranger is not a height issue, it is a stranger issue. If we would see 3-4 times accidently during daytime, liked each others and you would ask me proper dates, I probably would say yes if I would not date anyone else.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

5'6 and up is okay for me. I'm not into tall guys. Best would be about 5'10. When they get bigger than that it's just awkward kissing them and such. I'm 5'3.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 5'6 and up is okay for me. I'm not into tall guys. Best would be about 5'10. When they get bigger than that it's just awkward kissing them and such. I'm 5'3.


Phew I just meet your criteria. :um:um


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

komorikun said:


> 5'6 and up is okay for me. I'm not into tall guys. Best would be about 5'10. When they get bigger than that it's just awkward kissing them and such. I'm 5'3.


My mother never seemed to have any problems. She is 5'2". Dad was 6'4".


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> My mother never seemed to have any problems. She is 5'2". Dad was 6'4".


I like kissing while standing the most. There is just something about it. I've hurt my neck trying to kiss tall guys before.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

I'll be honest and say that it's never been an issue I've faced. I've come across girls that are AS tall as me at 6'3, which is kinda cool. I wouldn't have any problem with a girl as tall as me. But I've never met a girl my age above 6'3 so I don't really know how it would make me feel.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Going dates with total stranger is not a height issue, it is a stranger issue. If we would see 3-4 times accidently during daytime, liked each others and you would ask me proper dates, I probably would say yes if I would not date anyone else.


I see. Its true people are a little anxious about strangers. But, the reason why I asked you this is because when I will approach you, I will be quite shorter than you are. BUT, given my personality, I will be cool with you, will try to get to know you, and we don't even have to go on a date, we might sit down a little bit, and get to know each other a little more, and if you don't like what you see then you don't have to see me again. My main point is that what would you see in me if I appoach you? A small guy apporaching you or a confident and a cool guy apporching you?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 5'6 and up is okay for me. I'm not into tall guys. Best would be about 5'10. When they get bigger than that it's just awkward kissing them and such. I'm 5'3.


What about below 5'6?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Amocholes said:


> My mother never seemed to have any problems. She is 5'2". Dad was 6'4".


Not to offend you or your parents. But thats cute like Kim Kardashian and her ex-husband Kris Humpries.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> I see. Its true people are a little anxious about strangers. But, the reason why I asked you this is because when I will approach you, I will be quite shorter than you are. BUT, given my personality, I will be cool with you, will try to get to know you, and we don't even have to go on a date, we might sit down a little bit, and get to know each other a little more, and if you don't like what you see then you don't have to see me again. My main point is that what would you see in me if I appoach you? A small guy apporaching you or a confident and a cool guy apporching you?


I don't know what I see or hear because I don't know you, lol ... Former short cases I have I never actually thought they are short... I was suprised he was that short, I did not noticed that... What I saw was his dark eyes, his long hair and white teeth, lol .. I don't like confident guys, I like shy ones. Confidence is turn off for me. All my bf:s are shy... At least shy with me, lol ..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

evgtrees said:


> What about below 5'6?


Don't find it sexy.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

komorikun said:


> 5'6 and up is okay for me. I'm not into tall guys. Best would be about 5'10. When they get bigger than that it's just awkward kissing them and such. I'm 5'3.





komorikun said:


> Don't find it sexy.


Thank you very much mum and dad for being so ****ing small


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I don't like confident guys, I like shy ones. Confidence is turn off for me. All my bf:s are shy... At least shy with me, lol ..


I see, you make sure you are the only one who is wearing pants in a relationship. I guess, there is always someone for everyone in this world.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't know why but I am attracted to tall guys. Not really tall guys but guys who are like 6'1''. I'm 5'1'' and this guy who is 5'4'' only liked me because I was shorter than him. iI'm just not attracted to guys THAT short. I mean I am short but that clearly doesn't mean that I would date a short guy. I like tall guys. Tall enough to protect me and I like being picked up too.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> I see, you make sure you are the only one who is wearing pants in a relationship. I guess, there is always someone for everyone in this world.


What eva meanie


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

5'5 here, I think it's only a big deal if you make it a big deal. Not sure how accurate that mentality is but that's mine. I pass by so many girls in college that are perfect height for me. I only see SA as the only main issue. I like my height, everyone should learn to embrace theirs.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Josefz27 said:


> 5'5 here, I think it's only a big deal if you make it a big deal. Not sure how accurate that mentality is but that's mine. I pass by so many girls in college that are perfect height for me. I only see SA as the only main issue. I like my height, everyone should learn to embrace theirs.


Awh dude. I am glad you can avoid seeing yourself like that. I am 5'3, even shorter than you are, and know how miserable my life is. Women just dont want our short genes to pollute them. My problem comes from the fact that I want to do cold approach on the street and imagine a guy like my height going up to tall girls and telling them they are pretty. Sometiems I feel that tehy are laughign in thier head taht I even approached them in broad daylight. Sometimes I get a weird feeling that I have to look up to a girl and she is like a giraffe over me. For most women, guys like me are deal-breakers.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

evgtrees said:


> Awh dude. I am glad you can avoid seeing yourself like that. I am 5'3, even shorter than you are, and know how miserable my life is. Women just dont want our short genes to pollute them. My problem comes from the fact that I want to do cold approach on the street and imagine a guy like my height going up to tall girls and telling them they are pretty. Sometiems I feel that tehy are laughign in thier head taht I even approached them in broad daylight. Sometimes I get a weird feeling that I have to look up to a girl and she is like a giraffe over me. For most women, guys like me are deal-breakers.


Nah, it's all in the head man. I have a 5'2/5'3 friend who's been doing cold approaches to get practice and now he hangs around some cute latina chicks around his height (saw through facebook). If you're going for white girls, it might be harder. Though at least to me, race isn't much an issue. I'm sure there is a fair amount of girls your height or shorter. If anything, try to work on your charm/smoothness/small talk, being your self and all that, that should make many girls who might be in doubt at first change their mind after.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

evgtrees said:


> Not to offend you or your parents. But thats cute like Kim Kardashian and her ex-husband Kris Humpries.


Kris is 6'9, so no it's not the same.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I like kissing while standing the most. There is just something about it. I've hurt my neck trying to kiss tall guys before.


Is it harder for the girl? I didn't have any trouble kissing someone a foot shorter than me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

arnie said:


> Is it harder for the girl? I didn't have any trouble kissing someone a foot shorter than me.


Yes. It strains the neck even though the guy is bending down. It only works well if you stand on stairs.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Kris is 6'9, so no it's not the same.


Jesus Christ, can he be any taller?


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Josefz27 said:


> Nah, it's all in the head man. I have a 5'2/5'3 friend who's been doing cold approaches to get practice and now he hangs around some cute latina chicks around his height (saw through facebook). If you're going for white girls, it might be harder. Though at least to me, race isn't much an issue. I'm sure there is a fair amount of girls your height or shorter. If anything, try to work on your charm/smoothness/small talk, being your self and all that, that should make many girls who might be in doubt at first change their mind after.


Yah, I only go for white girls. There are some white girls who are like my height and some are like wayyy taller.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

short dudes just gotta bite the bullet on this one heh. the fact that some women aren't willing to consider someone their height or shorter is ultimately immaterial to your finding a happy relationship. there is just no use worrying about something completely out of our control. it's a lot like getting angry at a sports game--no matter how much we yell at the television it won't change the numbers on the scoreboard. there are of course other channels.

what i'm trying to say is we can make the decision to focus on the thing we can control: our attitude towards this perceived "dating handicap." the overall situation isn't preferable, obviously. but there's still plenty of women out there who just don't care, i've met a few of them


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

Paloma M said:


> I don't know why but I am attracted to tall guys. Not really tall guys but guys who are like 6'1''. I'm 5'1'' and this guy who is 5'4'' only liked me because I was shorter than him. iI'm just not attracted to guys THAT short. I mean I am short but that clearly doesn't mean that I would date a short guy. I like tall guys. Tall enough to protect me and I like being picked up too.


Tall enough to protect you? lol A guy has to be tall to pick you up, as well? Not bad mouthing your preference, just need some clarification.


----------



## J_Duece (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're short fellas, you have to come to terms with it and focus on traits that will draw people in.


----------



## zerogrim (May 2, 2011)

i don't see a problem with tall women they are fine and dandy with me


----------



## lonesomeboy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am 5'9''. Love seeing tall girls my height or taller though.


----------



## Nads (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm 5"6 and have dated both taller and shorter women. I love them both. I don't understand girls who only date guys taller than them. Height is a stupid preference to have.


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

For some odd reason its "weird" to date someone shorter or too tall. Ohhhh silly preferences.


----------



## awkwardsilent (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know I try not to stereotype a guy based on his height, but subconciously yeah I'm attracted mostly to guys around my own height (I'm 5'11 and 3/4 inches lol) It's my own insecurity mostly I feel like a giant, so its nice to be around other tall people sometimes. 

I never get interest shown but I think it is multiple factors, not just because I am tall.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Her height isn't important at all. Taller, shorter, just as tall, I don't care.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

lyric said:


> Shorter men have smaller dicks. That's my only concern really.


LIES.
I've dated a very big tall guy and let's say it didn't add up to your comment.

For the thread: I am 5'6'' and I hate it. Because I feel so tall compared to all the girls I know
who are 5'2" or so.


----------



## Darrell Leight (Jan 3, 2013)

I find tall/solid-built girls slightly more enamoring. Albeit It will always comes down to how things click. 

Me being 6'4" 195lbs has something to do with that. I don't want a prospective partner who is the size of a 3rd grader. No offense intended.

I have yet to meet any woman who is taller than me. Somehow I get a preconceived notion that it would be a similar exchange to a futurama'esque amazonian (ME WANT SNOO SNOO)


----------



## Arterius (Apr 3, 2012)

The greater the height, the greater the presence.


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

my girlfriend says cause she feels safe with me and that I can protect her rather than her protecting me.
I mean, Im sure there are shorter guys who could fight off a mugger too, but maybe the height gives me that head shot advantage.

Then she got up on a chair to see how i would feel if she was taller than me and it felt like I was dating a man. 

so its just the physical characteristic were attracted to. I mean, why are we attracted to boobs? they're just useless weights that throw off her center of gravity her whole life. you can buy milk at the store now. Were just wired to find that attractive, just like height


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

my cousin is 5'7 and I'm 5'11, yet he had way more girls that I could ever hope of having. his current gf is a bit taller than him. 

Personally I wouldn't mind a taller girl than me


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm 5'10 or 5'11 I never got the "taller the man the better the protector" thing.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I have been out and had situations with a man getting too mouthy with me as a woman, because I'm female, felt he could get loud and pushy with me and having a taller male friend there did feel safer because when the friend said something, the guy backed off.
I think if he were a smaller, shorter friend, it wouldn't have had the same effect. 
...since you mentioned your girlfriend feeling safer with you.



_AJ_ said:


> my girlfriend says cause she feels safe with me and that I can protect her rather than her protecting me.
> I mean, Im sure there are shorter guys who could fight off a mugger too, but maybe the height gives me that head shot advantage.
> 
> Then she got up on a chair to see how i would feel if she was taller than me and it felt like I was dating a man.
> ...


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know what the big deal is with height either.

4'11" or 6'5", I don't care, it's fine with me. But then again, I'm desperate and I'd be willing to date any girl on the planet at this point.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know why people think taller people are intimidating. If some 6'5" guy came up to me and said "give me your money or I'll beat your ***" I would said "**** you" and accept any repercussions that follow. I'm 5'6" by the way


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Lol i hate when people like to point out how masculine or feminine a certain feature is
While your features including your height is due to genetics not how feminine or masculine you are,
I have yet to see a feature that is exclusively feminine or masculine only, exept for the genitals ofcourse,reproductive organs,
Being a tall girl doesnt make you masculine dont let the media brainwash you into that
But if we have to discuss m/f features about 99% of all people have combinations of both m and f features regardless off gender
I myself am 164cm average here,but ive been called a midget as well...lool


----------

